# IS Atwood safe today?



## Mrtwister7 (Jul 14, 2004)

I want to take my kids icefishing today at Atwood - IS the ice still safe after the warmer weather we have been having?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

I woul say no, but if there are other people out maby.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Yep its still good today takes more than a couple days of this weather. After the rain they are calling for tomorrow I doubt it.


----------



## Mrtwister7 (Jul 14, 2004)

Ice was fine yesterday evening. about 5 or 6 inches with a couple inches of slush on top. I am sure todays rain will ruin it though. We fished for a while and got about 10 fish. It was a blast even though we didn't catch much. My kids first time out and now they are hooked on ice fishing!! Maybe have to wait 'til next year though. I hope the ice either melts or freezes so we can go fishing soon.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

getting them at river too mr t at pike


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

atwood was safe on 1/20.. and id imagine it was today and tomorrow will be fine too.. but dont listen to me im just crazy and live life on the edge a lil more than others.. no slush good to go. all froze up.. even the holes that everyone has drilled the past 2 weeks


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

post to atwood in n east section!!!


----------



## crazyfrazee (Oct 25, 2009)

There is about 15-20 ft. of open waterv around the edges. Not safe yet.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i wouldnt bet on safe ice the rest of the winter ........IMO


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ne ohio section for atwood reports!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you a moderator ?? Atwood and Leesville both get posted in SE & NE section. Always have....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

aaaahhhhh!!!!!!!! im BAD!!!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Me too....


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

8 inches of ice


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

It would be much easier to have all Atwood posts put in one place, NE fishing reports makes the most sense.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody catching anything?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree apex...hatchet man..just from seeing everyone else posting about how it should be posted in ne section i think the vote is in.... NE OHIO but post wherever u want bud.. it doesnt matter i check both periodically anyways


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always posted SE for Atwood but it doesn't make any difference, I check em all anyhow. Miss allot if you don't look at other sections of the state. Keep up the good posts and be carefull on the ice....Pete


----------

